# How do you find work in Australia whilst still in the UK



## nburnh (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey all, 
As a family we would really like to relocate to Australia, just wanted some advice from those who have made the move, and how we would go about finding employment and sponsership, as all the recruitment agencies we have contacted so far have not replied to any of our emails. my husbands line of work is an IT cabling infrastructure engineer.
Thanx.


----------



## attonyzhou (Apr 25, 2010)

nburnh said:


> Hey all,
> As a family we would really like to relocate to Australia, just wanted some advice from those who have made the move, and how we would go about finding employment and sponsership, as all the recruitment agencies we have contacted so far have not replied to any of our emails. my husbands line of work is an IT cabling infrastructure engineer.
> Thanx.


I also try to find a job offshore, i hard pr and it appears very hard for IT job. I got very few response but I knew someone successfully got a job offer when he is out of australia


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.australiaforum.com/jobs-work/3692-applying-jobs-australia-abroad.html gives some thoughts.


----------

